# Omega-3 and prenatal vitamins?



## existere (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello all. Hope you're having a good evening.

I am currently undergoing my first IVF cycle. I am on day 3 of stims. I asked my nurse about a week ago if there were any things to do/not do. She said I only needed to be taking folic acid and abstaining from alcohol.

I mentioned I was taking Omega-3, and she said that wasn't necessary.

The thing is, I'm a vegetarian and DO NOT eat fish (yuck!). I have googled a bit about Omega-3 and now realise the DHA is the right kind to take. I've bought prenatal vitamins that include folic acid AND Omega-3, but am still slightly freaked out about whether to take them as the stuff I've found has been pretty inconclusive.

Any advice would be welcome! Thanks in advance.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi existere,

Hope you're coping fine with treatment and not suffering too much from side-effects. Lots of follie growing vibes coming your way      

It's fine to take omega-3 as a supplement, if you want to, it doesn't do any harm. Not sure what you mean by inconclusive   There is no robust evidence that taking omega-3 has any effect on the success rates with fertility treatments but it isn't detrimental to your health so if it makes you feel better then no reason not to take it. Overall there are general health benefits to taking omega-3.

Hope this helps?

Maz x


----------



## existere (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks very much.

Bought some new vitamins this morning!


----------

